# 1st Beef Rib



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

Decided it was about time. Got lucky at HEB and picked up a 6lb rack of plate ribs ... rubbed em down with salt and pepper, super simple, and in the smoke at 225. 8 hours later wrapped up and off to sleep. 12 hours it hit 200 and they were done. Rest for a couple hours and lunch time. only thing I would've done different is salt brined for a day before. Next time.


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

finished product...


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

******!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks great your post is very inspiring my wife only eats beef ribs now I'm looking for some thanks for showing


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Those look great. I wish I could find some prime plate ribs. 

Why do you want to brine them? I'm not a big fan of brining, but I definitely wouldn't brine beef ribs. 

If they were too dry, try cooking them at a higher temp (I know that sounds backwards), being sure there is a pan of water in the smoker, and spritzing them with beer or cider vinegar every hour or so.

Otherwise they look great.


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

dry brine. guess I meant to say I'd rub em down with salt the day before so it'll penetrate the meat more. noticing quite a few articles mentioning a cook temp of 275 or so, might have to try that next time.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

That makes sense. I always season mine the day before.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Sure wish I could find some ribs like that to cook. My HEB told me they only have beef short ribs.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

tec said:


> Sure wish I could find some ribs like that to cook. My HEB told me they only have beef short ribs.


Me too. I did smoke some short ribs a couple of weeks ago and they turned out great. Its not as good as those big brontosaurus ribs though.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

tec said:


> Sure wish I could find some ribs like that to cook. My HEB told me they only have beef short ribs.


Not sure if it is the closest place but my dad gets his at Stark Bros in Channelview, about 25 miles one way. I would call first.

http://www.starkbrosbeefshop.com/


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

I asked the guy in the meat market at HEB if he could get me some plate ribs. He came back with a nice little slab. My mom went to the same HEB a few weeks later and asked, they acted like they didn't know what she was talking about.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

I get them when I can at HEB for convenience. When I absolutely got to have them, I go to B & W Meat on Shepard. Usually get a little more than ribs if I go to B & W.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

StinkBait said:


> Not sure if it is the closest place but my dad gets his at Stark Bros in Channelview, about 25 miles one way. I would call first.
> 
> http://www.starkbrosbeefshop.com/


Best Porterhouse in town right here. I drive all the way from Spring to get 'em. Their bean seasoning is top notch as well.

Also, it's Northshore, not quite Channelview.


----------

